# Grace (pics)- Thank you everyone for your comfort.



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Grace, my sweet Alpine grade is now at day 153. Last year she kidded with 10lb twins at day 152. I thought I'd share my insanity again this year. Hoping for kids soon. Really want a doeling as this will probably be her last kidding year. A nice retirement is in store, but oh how I would like another one of her daughters.

Here is Grace today (age unknown). And her daughter Kindred (almost 1 year old). Grace is chewing her cud in the pic looking so innocent and laid back. She could care less that I've been pacing. :lol










This is Kindred (almost 1 year old) Last year's daughter, sired by our Alpine Buck: 9Patch Gleason Danger Zone. 









Thanks for letting me share.  Labor vibes and thinking pink requested here too.  I'm going to guess a large single or maybe smaller twins. Time will tell though I guess.

Kim


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Grace *

Pink Pink Pink ,  
I like that name Kindred! Grace is a lovely color, I can't wait to see what colors you get!


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Grace *

Thank you Sherrie. If I ever get around to sending in Kindred's paperwork, she'll have the name:
Legend Hills DZ Kindred Heart

Grace is still being stubborn. Still waiting. No new signs. I'm not really surprised. :lol At least she got a little bit of sunshine and exercise yesterday and today. Perhaps that might help to get things going....I hope. 

Think pink.  
-Kim


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Grace (pics)*

It is the evening of day 154 now. Still waiting. She seems to be starting the nesting, _maybe_, though not seriously. She has not had ligaments since late last night. I'm really starting to hate this goat. :rofl She's finally driven me crazy. :crazy Think she'll kid now? ....Me neither. :nooo :lol

Kim


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Grace (pics)*

sounds like middle of the night bed cks to me


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Grace (pics)*

Hope she kids for you tonight. Both of them are really pretty. I love the colorings and am curious as to the colorings of the kids.

Vicki in NC


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Grace (pics)*

You are correct Sondra. Tonight will most likely be a repeat of last night. Cold, tired and nothing. I really was hoping beyond hope that she would have them today when it was so warm and sunny. But nooo. She does not like to be nice when it comes to giving birth I guess. :lol So we are headed back into colder weather again for the night with only flashlights to see by. The barn is not lighted....yet. :sigh

Thanks Vicki. If she doesn't go within the next hour or two I really hope she waits for the warmer weather tomorrow during the day. But what is the chance of that happening? :/ Thanks for the compliments on their coloring. I am really looking forward to seeing what they look like too as they will have a different sire this time. Mostly all black with a bit of white. And I will pay attention to their ears to see which of the black bucks got her. Funny story about that one.

Had young black alpine mount her (when in standing heat), I take him down and turn to adjust his lead leash. I hear a noise. I turn and gasp!!! The lamancha (also black with white) was already mounted. He made a hole in the fence and zipped through like greased lightning. :tearhair :faint

I'm about to do another barn check. Do I dare hope? :shrug

-Kim


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Grace (pics)*

So, there is a chance you could get twins by different sires!

So, what't the LM bucks name-Hit and Run Harry?


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Grace (pics)*



dragonlair said:


> So, there is a chance you could get twins by different sires!
> 
> So, what't the LM bucks name-Hit and Run Harry?


It should have been his name. It fits. :rofl

But no, his name was Star Legacy, but we lost him recently. Still miss him a lot. Yes, twins from different sires is possible. Neat, isn't it? As much as I did _not_ want that breeding to take place then, I'm almost hoping he is the sire now as he was young when he died and these will be his only kids, (_If he is the sire that is_). :down

Oh and the update on Grace is there _is_ no update. Nothing new. Still waiting. :lol :crazy

Tomorrow will be day 155. I fed her extra tonight and hope she holds out until it is warmer tomorrow. I've never had kids at this time of the year. I hope they do well. Without my barn camera cord, I have to rely upon barn checks and I'm afraid that I will miss them and they will be half-frozen. :ugh Oh the things that go through my mind. I'm making myself a worried mess. :/


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Grace (pics)*

It is nearly 8:00PM on day 155 for Grace (Alpine grade) and we are still waiting.

I'm wondering how long to let her go before inducing? How many days is it safe for her to go over? :help2 
Is she not giving birth because of a calcium deficiency? Should I give her CMPK now? I gave her Bo-Se about a week and a half ago, thinking she would go around day 150. (March 2) Should I give her more?

I'm beginning to worry. :/


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Getting a little worried.*

Are you absolutely sure of her due date?


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Getting a little worried.*

With having bucks on the property nothing is sure. But yes. I give her due date a 99.5% accuracy. But with her being so late, I'm finding myself questioning everything. I can find no possible way that she was bred later though, as the one buck we still have left does not climb through, jump over or try to get out at all, the other Alpine buck was sold the day he bred her and the hole the Lamancha one snuck through was fixed solidly and he was never found in with the girls again or any signs of his visit either. He did get through his fence on the other side and get into the grain though. But there is no possible way between his pen to the girls after it was fixed or the grain area and the girls. And if he did get to them at that time Grace would not be due for another two months at least and I know that is not the case. So.... :sigh .....I wait and worry.

P.S. And for the short answer, yes. I'm sure.


----------



## ezekielsgarden (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Getting a little worried.*

Hoping she kids soon!!!!!


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Getting a little worried.*

Hope she kids soon! Have you thought of inducing her if she goes much longer?


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Getting a little worried.*



Dana said:


> Hope she kids soon! Have you thought of inducing her if she goes much longer?


Thank you. I hope she kids soon too and I hope she might go tomorrow. As always, I can't tell really. But she seems to be displaying more signs. All except for contractions and nesting. Looking up at the ceiling with an internal look. Standing in the dark when every one else is laying down and resting. Ligaments were completely gone...again.... That sort of thing. I fed her hay again late, hoping she'll hold off for warmer temps in daylight. I think she'll be okay until then but Lloyd (husband) will check her in a bit just in case. I'm headed to sleep for now.

Yes, I have thought of inducing her and wondered at what day I should? She was at day 155 on Sunday. It is now 1:00am Monday so day 156 technically. How long is too long to wait? When should I start to get worried?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Getting a little worried.*

Now. If you are sure of her due date, give her 2cc IM of lute. Please don't wait. You started worrying on day 150  Vicki


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Getting a little worried.*



Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Now. If you are sure of her due date, give her 2cc IM of lute. Please don't wait. You started worrying on day 150  Vicki


Thank you Vicki. I wonder what could have gone wrong. I'll have to call the vet first thing in the morning. I do not have lute on hand.  I've never used it before. Never needed to. Shame on me for not having it when needed. :bang

It takes 36 hours from the time of injection if my memory is right? She went on day 152 last year. So she has gone late before. Just not this late. I should have asked sooner. :crazy


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Getting a little worried.*

Good news and I'm very embarrassed to share but thought you'd like to know. I recalculated the due date from when she was bred. Oct. 6th. I counted twice and came up with a different date than was origionally thought. Someone please confirm my findings but if I am correct, she is not at day 156 now but at day 153. Which is only a few hours past when she gave birth on her own last year.

I'll still call about the lute but will someone confirm my findings please? Thanks.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Getting a little worried.*

Happy kidding Kim .


----------



## ezekielsgarden (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Getting a little worried.*

Kim - our girls were bred on October 4 and October 5. We got kids on Saturday and yesterday. So, today is a good day to have kids for her, if she's like our Alpines.  That would put her around 152-153 today (you can google date calculators that will tell you how many days between dates).


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Getting a little worried.*

Yes, today would be 153.


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Getting a little worried.*



Caprine Beings said:


> Happy kidding Kim .


Thank you. 



Ashley said:


> Yes, today would be 153.





ezekielsgarden said:


> Kim - our girls were bred on October 4 and October 5. We got kids on Saturday and yesterday. So, today is a good day to have kids for her, if she's like our Alpines.  That would put her around 152-153 today (you can google date calculators that will tell you how many days between dates).


Thank you both for that date confirmation. I got the 2cc of lute. He did not even charge me for it and said if I want to have a whole bottle of it he'll write a prescript. I really like this vet. Just found him. The other vet I asked about lute last time, different vet office, stared at me as if I was a criminal for even thinking about it. Oh well.

I'll want to have kids around 2 pm give or take. So looks like I'll be out at the barn at 2am tonight. Thanks for your help everyone.


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Getting a little worried.*

If you give lute it could be up to 36 hours. My doe had to be induced this year because she was 2 days late but with a huge single kid and I didn't want growing any bigger. She was injected with lute and had her baby 27 hours later. I still had to PULL like crazy to get him out.


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Getting a little worried.*

Yicks. I had to pull a single giant buckling out of a FF last year. For Grace last year, she had two kids. One was 10lbs. One was 10.5. She seemed to do very well though considering.

I wonder if she is close to giving birth if she won't start labor right then when I give the shot? That would be bad as I'm planning a 2am injection. If she goes earlier, I wonder if I should extend the injection to 4 or 5am. :?
I'm really nervous about this. I have no idea what to expect.


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Getting a little worried.*

There is a marked change in Grace tonight. Her backend today was very swollen and red. Now it looks like it shrunk completely and looks weird.

She is normally very aloof but when she spoke to me and came up and started to nibble my fingers.

Those are the two changes I saw at my last barn check. She has and still does have several other signs.

Do I still lute her? If I do and she WAS going to kid tomorrow, would luting her delay it until wednesday?

I'm wondering whether I should wait and see if she kids on her own tomorrow? I would not wish to delay her labor by luting. Is that possible? I don't think I'm thinking all that straight right now as I am so exhausted. I'd like to hear your thoughts on these questions I have please.

By the way tomorrow(Tuesday) will be day 154 for her.

Thanks.


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Getting a little worried.*

My doe was close to labor when I went to lute her. My daughter said she saw a bit of mucus on the doe at 4pm and my dh luted her at 5pm. I would bet that luting her will NOT delay the labor but encourage it. I believe that's why my doe went only 27 hours instead of 36 hours after Lute.

Just lute her now and get those kids coming! She just may go at an unpredictable time, but then again it was going to happen at an unpredictable time anyway.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Getting a little worried.*

It's not going to do anything if she is in early labor anyway. It can't prolong it, in fact if you give lute and have kids within 21 hours than it wasn't the lute. It will delay the cervic from closing if she does go into labor but that is not a bad thing, she will just clean longer. Vicki


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Getting a little worried.*

I feel much better knowing these things. Thank you Dana and Vicki.


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Getting a little worried.*

I gave her the lute at 6am this morning. Biting my nails now as I'd never induced before. Day 154 today. She'll kid on day 155 with the lute. Next time I won't wait so long to give it. Thanks everyone for the help and encouragement.

I'll be monitoring her closely throughout the day as she has been very lovable last night and today even before the lute. It is highly unusual for her so I'm thinking she'll not wait for the 36 hours.


----------



## pokyone42 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Getting a little worried.*

fingers crossed for a positive birth and a doe kid!


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Getting a little worried.*

Thanks Sally.


----------



## LamanchaLover (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Getting a little worried.*

How`s she doing?


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Getting a little worried.*

Getting closer but no contractions or nesting yet. 

Gave lute at 6am this morning. 6pm on Wednesday is 36 hours. I seriously doubt she'll wait that long.


----------



## Drycreek goats (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Getting a little worried.*

good luck,she is so pretty pray you get a doe or two out of the deal Tammy


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Getting a little worried.*

Thanks Tammy. I sure hope she gives me a doeling. Out to check up on her now.

-Kim


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Getting a little worried.*

Thinking PinK here : )


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Getting a little worried.*

Thanks Sherrie. I guess thinking pink worked! :biggrin

Introducing twins. One buckling (white belt) and one doeling (the one closer to the camera).

Buckling was 7.5 lbs and doeling was 6 lbs. Yay! They were born about 23 3/4 hours after lute was given. Roughly 5:45am AND I MISSED THE WHOLE THING. :crazy I checked on her at 4am and husband came home at 6am with the announcement that there were two kids in the pen. They were still wet and Grace had not passed the placenta at that time so I know they were just born. 36 hours after lute injection would have been at 6pm tonight. I knew she was going to go early but not THIS early. Oh I'm so glad they are doing well now. Here they are. Still a little wet but I worked with them after the pic was taken. They are all warm and well fed and snuggled up for a nap now. I'm so happy!

And it looks like the Alpine buck (the one I wanted) is the sire. The little doeling looks a lot like her older 1/2 sister Kindred. I'll try to get a better pic later.

A funny thing, when hubby called out to me about the kids being born I threw on my boots and coat and hurried to the barn. I did not even realize until after I was back inside the house again that my boots were on the wrong feet. :rofl I feel like such a goof.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Kids are here! *

Very cute, congrats!


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Kids are here! *

Thanks. VERY BAD news. The stupid, stupid STUPID dam laid on the doeling. :fire She's dead. I really hate Grace right now. I did baby goat CPR but it did not work. I am so very heartbroken right now. I pulled the buckling. Oh I hate myself too very much. :bang down :down :sniffle


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Kids are here! *

aww im so sorry you lost the doeling.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Kids are here! *

:sniffle , nothing worse than that hon. Send HUGS your way. Tam


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Kids are here! *

Oh Kim that's terrible so sorry : (


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Kids are here! *

I am sooo sorry!


----------



## ezekielsgarden (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Kids are here! *

Oh no!! I'm sooo sorry.


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Kids are here! *

Thank you everyone. We just buried her. I'm so heartbroken. Your sentiments are so comforting. I don't hate Grace anymore. I understand that bad things happen. Poor momma. :down


----------



## LamanchaLover (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Kids are here! *

It`s not your fault, goats just aren`t as smart as they seem.
Hope the buckling is still doing good.


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Kids are here! *

Thanks for asking about the little buckling Kallie. He is doing very well. I fixed what caused the problem and after a buckling nap on my lap I put him back with his mother. He is doing very well and has been for most of the day. I feel confident that what caused the tragedy is no longer an issue. Oh but the mind does kick one's self in hindsight quite awfully.

Kim


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Kids are here! *

So sorry about the doeling but you were able to save the doe.


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Kids are here! *

Diane, thank you very much for your comfort. The momma doe did not need saving. She is doing great. The buckling is doing wonderfully too. Here is a better pic of him that I just took.










Kim


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Kids are here! (New kid pic)*

That's awful, I'm sorry about the doe!

The little buck is a cutie, pretty boy.


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Kids are here! (New kid pic)*

Thank you very much Ashley. We think he is cute too but we are a bit partial I guess.

Kim

P.S. I'm feeling a little better now. Thanks to all for your comfort. It is appreciated. At least one of them made it. I'm glad.


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Kids are here! (New kid pic)*

I'm sorry to hear about your bad news, Kim. Life can seems so unfair at times. My heart goes out to you. And I'm glad you are feeling a better.

Dana


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Kids are here! (New kid pic)*

Thank you Dana. You are very kind. You all have been so kind. Take care...and remember.....Think Pink.

Kim


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Kids are here! (New kid pic)*

So sorry about the doeling. The buckling is really nice looking.


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Kids are here! (New kid pic)*

I'm so sorry. Try not to beat yourself up - I think we are harder on ourselves than ought to be. The buckling is beautiful, and you couldn't have seen that comin anyways poor little one...


----------



## Drycreek goats (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Kids are here! (New kid pic)*

Dont beat your self up had a heifer to that and a young doe and just had mixed up twins on an old cow and the biggest nice one was dead.After i had my fit was glad for the tiny peanut that made it .hugs its a tough time of the year.Tammy


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Kids are here! (New kid pic)*

Thank you Kathie, Linda and Tammy. I guess I've learned a hard lesson and will do things a bit differently next time. I appreciate your words of comfort. Thanks. And like you said, I got me a nice little buckling. I am getting way too attached to him though. He's the only kid on the farm this year. He will probably be spoiled for sure.

Kim


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Kids are here! (New kid pic)*



Legend Hills said:


> Diane, thank you very much for your comfort. The momma doe did not need saving. She is doing great.


I am glad she kidded after the lute and she was able to expell the kids. You were successful in emptying the contents of her uterus and preventing a HUGE problem, perhaps even her death. Sometimes we can't see the forest for the trees. (I never know when that expression applies)


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Kids are here! (New kid pic)*

I guess I did forget that Grace was at day 155 when she kidded. Pretty late, wasn't it. I guess I did save the doe. Thank you. 

Kim


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Kids are here! (New kid pic)*

Kim, sorry you lost the little doeling - heartache is part of raising livestock. As far as the doe going to 155 days, that is not unusual for an Alpine - they tend to "cook" kids longer than some breeds.


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Kids are here! (New kid pic)*

Thank you for letting me know. I wasn't sure that she would not go even longer. I'm glad to know that day 155 is still okay. Thanks.

I took the buckling out to disbud him and I noticed that he has really bad runs today. Yellowish and liquid in consistency. I found this statement in Goat101 "Some kids can get yellow diarrhea from colostrum this is normal." I hope this is what it is. Will give him a bit of probios anyway just in case.

And we just got back from the vet with our 6 mo old lab/retriever pup and found out that not only does she have a small tear in her leg ligament but hip displacia (sp?) pretty bad on that side too and a flea allergy as well as a certain kind of generalized non-contagious mange. It starts with a D. I have it written down but can't remember it's name right now.... So she'll probably be lame, need a walk (not run) exercise routine and on several meds for the rest of her life.

On top of all that, my dad who lives just up the road now is moving to Texas Saturday. 

I'm so tired.

Kim


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Grace (pics)- Diarreah now. *

I hope you get the rest you need and deserve! That little buckling is just so handsome!


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Thank you very much Michelle. I really appreciate that. 

Kim


----------

